# Navarre pier hours



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just to give any one a heads up if they go later in the evening there new hours are m-f 0600 to 1800 I guess the few weeks of closing at 2000 was too long


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

It appears they will be changing more than operating hours...

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/navarre-pier-to-see-changes-document-1.243505


> By DUSTY RICKETTS / Daily News
> 
> *Published: Tuesday, December 3, 2013 at 16:17 PM.*
> 
> ...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

great... 

all we want is a few good burger choices, hot chocolate and 24 hour access.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Why is it that every place on the beach and across the ICW serve mixed drinks with the exception of this pier? They serve beer so, why not drinks? After all, this is a vacation spot area not the backwater of some river.


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

picture this...a wad of cobes coming down the beach, no first shot, paddle board lessons in progress, kayaks all rented out, 50 set rods in the pomp hole, Gary hollering out the play by play...all this for 7 bucks? screw that, i'm getting a season pass!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

displaced said:


> picture this...a wad of cobes coming down the beach, no first shot, paddle board lessons in progress, kayaks all rented out, 50 set rods in the pomp hole, Gary hollering out the play by play...all this for 7 bucks? screw that, i'm getting a season pass!


I wonder if they'll still allow shark fishing.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

No sign that says no yet but I guess we will have to wait and see with new changes I guess. One of the main reason I would stay late out there in the Summer was there were only a few people out there at night and they were doing the same thing


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



noodlez94 said:


> Just to give any one a heads up if they go later in the evening there new hours are m-f 0600 to 1800 I guess the few weeks of closing at 2000 was too long


The OLE Scram, Vamoose, Get Get Out Of Here!

I can't believe they close the pier to fishers. I've always heard about operating hours. I've just assumed the hours were for the store. The pier definately needs to be accessible 24 hrs. to fishers!!! Thanks for the heads up.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

displaced said:


> picture this...a wad of cobes coming down the beach, no first shot, paddle board lessons in progress, kayaks all rented out, 50 set rods in the pomp hole, Gary hollering out the play by play...all this for 7 bucks? screw that, i'm getting a season pass!


Well said ... a cross section of society in confined spaces can be interesting to say the least.

Hopefully, there will be some rules on the pier. Such as: one set rod per person, no 12 ft sabiki rigs w/5 oz sinkers, etc. A few rules and little courtesy can go a long way in making fishing the pier a more enjoyable experience. But, that might be too much to ask.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



steelhead said:


> displaced said:
> 
> 
> > picture this...a wad of cobes coming down the beach, no first shot, paddle board lessons in progress, kayaks all rented out, 50 set rods in the pomp hole, Gary hollering out the play by play...all this for 7 bucks? screw that, i'm getting a season pass!
> ...


So will the current pier rules be eliminated once the new company changes hands?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would like extended hours  for late night fishing


----------

